# Making & Mastering Wood Planes



## Beginningwoodworker

Mads, thanks for the review.


----------



## RGtools

A fantastic book, it's one of my favorites in my library.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I have a few different books on making a plane but I am still hoverring re this and will one day or two I suppose.These look great and you did a wonderful job on the one you made. Alistair


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew Mads 
seems to me it is a most have for every handtool-freak = every L J …. lol

or at least those who consider to make tools 

take care
Dennis


----------



## WayneC

I really like this book as well. I think this is a good intro for anyone looking to use planes.


----------



## mafe

Hi guys, 
Glad I have a review in peace here lol.
I will just send you all a smile, no reason for more.
Thank you and my sweetest thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

Mads..thanks for the inspiration as usual. I love this book as well. I built this Krenov inspired smoothing plane and plan to make a scraper plane. The insights for plane use got me over that "hump".


----------



## CTgator

I agree. A great book by a great guy. I am hoping to find time to go to one of his workshops.


----------



## DamnYankee

thanks for the review. I've recently been looking to add hand planes to my collection of tools, been reading up on how to use them, sharpen them, etc. Been considering making some myself.


----------



## mafe

Rob, it is not as difficult as it seems, just a little focus, and after a lot of fun.
Do it!
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

Rob, then this book is required reading. Even if your not going to make some right away. Lots of valuable info.


----------



## donwilwol

I have to agree. This book is full of practical information whether your using, building planes or both. If you like tools the pictures along are worth it.


----------



## Billp

Ditto


----------

